# Siggy for Henk



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Henk !!!

I've made some signs for you.What do you think?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool, but don't see the difference at each of the same colored ones... Is it in brightness or what?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Pisis !!!
Yes, some of them are more sharp.Which one Henk will choose it's up to him.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2006)

There are some ones with your favourite pic Henk.
Both normal and sharp versions


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, now I see it - it is obvious on the panel lines.
If I were you, Henk, I'd choose this one:


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

What proggy you use Wurger?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2006)

PhotoShop 7.0 CE.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Czech Edition?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2006)

No, the Polish one.


----------



## Henk (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok I will tell you Wurger yours look great all of them.

Ok how about this one but....





...with this one's HORTON Ho 229?





What do you think?


----------



## Henk (Jun 26, 2006)

Or can you make the words that it is like the thunder or look like it in some sort of way?


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2006)

They Look pretty cool.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2006)

Ho229 night fighter
http://www.luft46.com/mrart/mr229-1.jpg
http://www.luft46.com/mmart/229v7-1.jpg

Looking at this creepy plane I've got the impression that it would be something what could paralyse like an electrick shock.Therefore, I've decided to use lightnings.Besides,in the almost all pics with Ho 229 the background looks like it comes to be a storm.On the other hand,Ho229 looks like the incoming threat.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 27, 2006)

Wurger said:


> PhotoShop 7.0 *CE.*


What is it then?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2006)

Pisis said:


> What is it then?



What do you mean? The "CE" abbreviation?
To be honest I don't know.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 27, 2006)

and what is CS?


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> and what is CS?



I assume you are asking a different question to Pisis, Photoshop CS is basiclly the 8.0 version.

I don't what CE is though.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2006)

Perhaps "commercial edition"


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I must say that the night fighter Horton 229 does not look so nice as the day fighter Horton 229.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeap,I prefere the the green-brown camo too.


----------



## kiwimac (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work Wurger!, I only have Photoshop 4. <Sighs.>

Kiwimac


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Kiwimac


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Henk !!!
There are some ones with correction.What do you think?
I think that the last one could be.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2006)

I think the text should be a little more subtle, like in Henk's current sig.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2006)

Let's wait for Henk's oppinion.


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok wait Wurger I will PM you.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2006)

Is it that way or not, Henk?


----------



## Henk (Sep 22, 2006)

What about this one? Not much, but I do not have the fancy sh*t you guys have.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2006)

just replace the aircraft name with your name 'cos i think the profile's fine but the name looks a little stupid........


----------



## Henk (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok, I see what you mean, but what if I just did not put in any name or words? I have others and will put them up soon.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah it'd look just as good with no writing...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2006)

I personally like the original night Ho-229s from the 1st page.


----------



## Henk (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, I know what you mean Adler, but got some new pictures of the Ho-229 and want to try them out also, but which one of the night ones do you like more Adler?

And this one? (below)


----------



## Baron von Blutwurst (Oct 1, 2006)

That is a Smokin' sig right there Henk..great 40's style look to it..


----------



## Pisis (Oct 1, 2006)

Henk said:


> And this one? (below)


Way too big. Other than that - very nice! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Henk I liked all the night ones.


----------



## Henk (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh, ok I will have a look at them.


----------

